# long term charter



## portwinchwench (Nov 8, 2002)

There''s no work, so we''d like to go sailing in the Caribbean. We sail on the SF Bay, have chartered in the Grenadines and the BVI. But there are so many places in between that we''d like to see. The idea is to use airline miles to fly to the caribbean, arrange a longer term charter, and go sailing. Another possibility is to buy a boat, sail it around for some months, then put it in charter. Or buy a cheaper boat (not eligible for charter)and then keep it somewhere, and sell if when we aren''t using it anymore. Should we start at the bottom and sail up? Charter or buy? Is it possible to arrange a long term charter? Looking for ideas, share yours. Money is not unlimited.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We might have something that might interest you. 3 of us own a Oceanis 381 which we share located in Tortola. She is well appointed and in superb shape. New bottom, sails, dinghy, inverter, TV/VCR etc. We would entertain an extended charter or are also looking for a new partner. Owners are all airline pilots and friends. we are not a profit organization. Thanks. Jeff Martin
972-771-8145


----------



## freespirittheca (Nov 10, 2002)

Check out our website- http://www.geocities.com/cro485. We run skippered cruises up to end-July and thereafter ''Free Spirit'' gets laid up for 3-4 months. You may be interested in term chartering for this period. however Hurricane season will restrict your cruising ground to below 14 deg N. This still gives you a very large and attractive area to go at- Grenada, Tobago, Trinidad, Offshore Venezuelan Islands (Yottie favourite) and ABCs.
regards
Geoff Chew


----------

